# John Deere 212 fender pan



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi all, I need some pointers on removing the fender pan off my 1975 JD 212, I see on the John Deere parts list site that the brake pedal for the earliest model (mine) the pedal does not unbolt but is part of the flat bracket too, how would I get the pedal through the hole of the pan after removing the cir clip?? does not look like the flat bar bracket on the pedal will make it through the hole, again, there is 3 different brake pedals for the JD 212, one,with the lowest of serial #'s (mine, another for 1976 up and another for the later JD 212'sedro:


----------

